# 2 devices without driver in use. Correct? Kernel conf.

## pd1986

kernel: gentoo-3.5.2

I found in lspci -k two devices which don't have driver in use. Is it correct? If not, what option should be chosen in kernel configuration? Thanks

```
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pd1986 wrote:*   

> kernel: gentoo-3.5.2
> 
> I found in lspci -k two devices which don't have driver in use. Is it correct? If not, what option should be chosen in kernel configuration? Thanks
> 
> ```
> ...

 

for the first, check pcieport

look for lpc_ich for the second one, also update pci ids.

----------

## pd1986

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *pd1986 wrote:*   kernel: gentoo-3.5.2
> 
> I found in lspci -k two devices which don't have driver in use. Is it correct? If not, what option should be chosen in kernel configuration? Thanks
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks a lot.

1. didn't find any option related to "mobile pci bridge" in pcieport

2. I found Intel ICH LPC in

```
Device Drivers  --->     

   Multifunction device drivers  --->

      <*> Intel ICH LPC
```

and recompile the kernel. Nothing changed in lspci -k

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pd1986 wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *pd1986 wrote:*   kernel: gentoo-3.5.2
> 
> I found in lspci -k two devices which don't have driver in use. Is it correct? If not, what option should be chosen in kernel configuration? Thanks
> 
> ```
> ...

 

for similar entry (not mobile) I have pcieport.

regarding lpc_ich, up until not to long ago, I've encountered the same as you, a month ago I've switched to sw raid and reviewed my config, not sure how I got to enable another feature but it seems that it needs another module to work, I'll get to home and post the output of lsmod and lspci -k.

----------

## pd1986

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *pd1986 wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *pd1986 wrote:*   kernel: gentoo-3.5.2
> 
> I found in lspci -k two devices which don't have driver in use. Is it correct? If not, what option should be chosen in kernel configuration? Thanks
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks.

I have pcieport as driver in use by other devices, for example:

```
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

```

I recently notice that the first device in lspci -k doesn't have driver either. It's

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

```

Do you have some ideas? Thanks

----------

## roarinelk

 *pd1986 wrote:*   

> kernel: gentoo-3.5.2
> 
> I found in lspci -k two devices which don't have driver in use. Is it correct? If not, what option should be chosen in kernel configuration? Thanks
> 
> ```
> ...

 

First one is a transparent bridge to another bus. No drivers required.

Second one is an ISA bridge, also no driver required and I'm pretty sure

the lpc gpio driver won't work because some of its devices are used by

acpi code.

----------

## pd1986

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

>  *pd1986 wrote:*   kernel: gentoo-3.5.2
> 
> I found in lspci -k two devices which don't have driver in use. Is it correct? If not, what option should be chosen in kernel configuration? Thanks
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you very much.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

>  *pd1986 wrote:*   kernel: gentoo-3.5.2
> 
> I found in lspci -k two devices which don't have driver in use. Is it correct? If not, what option should be chosen in kernel configuration? Thanks
> 
> ```
> ...

 lpc_ich, not lpc_gpio

----------

## DaggyStyle

here:

```
dagg@NCC-5001-D ~ $ lspci -k; lsmod

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

        Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 1c3a

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5006

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev b5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5006

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Z68 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

        Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

        Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b005

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5430 Series]

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 6000

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

        Kernel modules: radeon

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400/6300 Series]

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device aa68

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

04:00.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. Device 8892 (rev 10)

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV630 [Radeon HD 3600 Series]

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device e540

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

        Kernel modules: radeon

06:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV635 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 3600 Series]

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device aa20

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

Module                  Size  Used by

pci_stub                1478  1 

vboxpci                13299  0 

vboxnetflt             14899  1 

vboxnetadp             17584  0 

vboxdrv              1776357  4 vboxpci,vboxnetflt,vboxnetadp

xt_LOG                  7564  2 

it87                   38193  0 

hwmon_vid               3368  1 it87

snd_usb_audio         119499  2 

snd_usbmidi_lib        19568  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            20661  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

snd_seq_device          6016  1 snd_rawmidi

xfs                   438961  1 

exportfs                3856  1 xfs

iTCO_wdt                6489  0 

hid_uclogic             2880  0 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     23934  2 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    62655  1 

snd_hda_intel          25483  12 

snd_hda_codec          97496  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               6123  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                80713  6 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              20189  3 snd_pcm

snd                    66605  35 snd_usb_audio,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

ehci_hcd               40743  0 

intel_agp              11757  0 

snd_page_alloc          7613  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

intel_gtt              16021  1 intel_agp

i2c_i801                8449  0 

r8169                  52636  0 

lpc_ich                10877  0 

mii                     4591  1 r8169

mfd_core                3153  1 lpc_ich

radeon                851464  5 

ttm                    70544  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         29339  1 radeon

coretemp                5236  0 
```

----------

## roarinelk

interesting. on mine acpi uses the io ports for the Watchdog timer and the gpio block, so lpc_ich loads but can't do anything since

none of the "real" drivers can load due to resource conflicts.

----------

## pd1986

my whole output of lspci -k is

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff41

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IBM/IEM (ICH9M/ICH9M-E) 4 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

02:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

02:00.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Memory Stick Host Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

02:00.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e852 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100 AGN

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

08:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

   Kernel modules: fglrx

08:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

```

----------

